
GirlsDoPorn: Young women win legal battle over video con - grugagag
https://www.bbc.com/news/technology-50982051
======
danso
As if the deception about the online distribution weren’t cruel enough,
apparently the operators went out of their way to send the videos directly to
the participants’ families and social networks, in a sadistic attempt to drum
up viral interest. They’re even suspected of setting up their own version of
Wikileaks to specifically dox the women:

[https://www.thedailybeast.com/amateur-porn-company-girls-
do-...](https://www.thedailybeast.com/amateur-porn-company-girls-do-porn-hit-
with-dollar12775m-in-damages-for-exploiting-young-women)

> _In trial, the women argued Pratt and GirlsDoPorn deliberately leaked their
> identities and personal information by sending the footage to their friends
> and families, much like a direct-marketing promotion, to ensure the footage
> “went viral” in the actresses’ hometowns. The judge found that, at best,
> Pratt and his colleagues both knew that harassment was “inevitable,”
> directly profited from it, and hid it from the models they hired._

> _“At worst,” Enright wrote, “Defendants encouraged and facilitated this
> outing process and even participated directly.” The judge went on to point
> out that the models’ names came out in a manner that “strongly suggests”
> that Pratt was involved. For one, internet history records showed that on
> multiple occasions, several models were “outed” at once—revealing their
> names, pictures, email addresses, social media, and other personal
> information in one dump. For another, after Pratt purchased the domain for
> one of the most prominent forums, Porn WikiLeaks, he didn’t remove the
> doxxing pages for seven months. The forum only came down eight days after
> the class action lawsuit was filed._

~~~
tartoran
Yeah, this is cruel thing to do. I hope this outcome will deter others from
predating on young women.

------
grugagag
Childhood friends from Christchurch Michael James Pratt and Matthew Isaac
Wolfe face FBI sex trafficking charges over GirlsDoPorn website

[https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&...](https://www.nzherald.co.nz/business/news/article.cfm?c_id=3&objectid=12277739)

